# Any independents in Preston?



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

As the name suggests, does anybody have any good recommendations for any half decent independent coffee shops in Preston? I work in Preston and sometimes I just need a little pick me up to help me through the afternoon. It would need to be in the city centre so I could get quick access at lunch time but more importantly would have to serve decent coffee!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly not - there's Brucciani's which has a lovely retro interior but the coffee is rank IMO. There's an indie called Moka nearby (both on Fishergate) - never been tempted to try it as it doesn't make a mention of beans used.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sadly not - there's Brucciani's which has a lovely retro interior but the coffee is rank IMO. There's an indie called Moka nearby (both on Fishergate) - never been tempted to try it as it doesn't make a mention of beans used.


I suspected this might be the case, I've worked in Preston for about 7 years now but only been drinking coffee for a year. I got a cappuccino from moka express once, it was very reasonably priced but it's in the same league as the chain coffee shops we all know. Not having a good independent is obviously a negative, but at least it'll push me to keep making espresso at home and hopefully get better!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

C squared- open invite to lancaster for a coffee at the hall or some home made lever shots at mine.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> C squared- open invite to lancaster for a coffee at the hall or some home made lever shots at mine.


Sounds great, when I lived in Lancaster I wasn't drinking coffee so hadn't heard of the hall before I got onto this forum! I'll have to sort out some time to take a run up some weekend.


----------

